# Curacao



## Patrick Taylor (Jul 21, 2005)

In the 1950s pictures were often taken of tankers entering through the swing bridge. Would anyone know if there is a contact left today to ask if copies are still available ?


----------



## Dougie01 (Jun 9, 2008)

Thanks for posting this.
I joined my first Denholms ship, the motor tanker, Beaufort Sea in Curacao in 1970. She was a sister ship to the Greenland Sea that was also in Curacao at the same time.

I never got a photograph of this ship and would be very interested in getting one now. Thanks again.


----------



## Landi (Aug 19, 2010)

I remember a post card of a tanker outbound from the port, a few links to pics below:

https://www.ebay.ie/itm/Vintage-Pos...-Curacao-NA-/182993524658?hash=item2a9b4397b2

http://www.ebay.ie/itm/Original-Kod...e-Shell-Gas-/141835772712?hash=item2106122328

http://www.alamy.com/stock-photo-cu...rial-view-of-punda-and-the-sint-29414647.html

http://www.fotosearch.com/CSP991/k12124838/


----------



## Erimus (Feb 20, 2012)

In 1959/1960 I remember seeing a picture of the,ill fated, Amastra entering Curacao...sure this was on a Shell Tankers poster.

geoff


----------



## david.hopcroft (Jun 29, 2005)

I was RO on the Shell Bitumen tanker Partula/GBYH during autumn 1964. I took these leaving Curacao. They do not show the swing bridge very well as it would have been open, but think it might seen on the right. It had motorised pontoons as propulsion. 

David
+

I still have a few Curacao Guilders.
+


----------



## david.hopcroft (Jun 29, 2005)

Is there anyone there Patrick ?

+


----------



## ninabaker (May 4, 2012)

I cannot remember much detail but I certainly visited there on one or other of the BP Tankers I was on. The town looked pretty enough but the tanker berth was no more hospitable than a jetty up the Gulf and nowhere really to go a shore.

N


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

The town itself held few attractions as you say, Nina. But outside the town, in the countryside (which I believe is el Campo in Spanish), the average seaman found a whole world of interesting people and things to do, (Jester)


----------



## BobClay (Dec 14, 2007)

Ron Stringer said:


> The town itself held few attractions as you say, Nina. But outside the town, in the countryside (which I believe is el Campo in Spanish), the average seaman found a whole world of interesting people and things to do, (Jester)


Amen to that …. (cough.) :sweat:


----------



## Winmar (Feb 13, 2016)

BobClay said:


> Amen to that …. (cough.) :sweat:


Don't you mean interesting tings and people to do?(Jester)


----------



## R719220 (Oct 5, 2011)

Called there for bunkers before transitting the Panama canal and heading up the West Coast. This would have been early '62. I seem to remember a place called "Happy Valley", well known to seafarers of the time. Ring any bells? I recall an old friend of mine (different ship) who got a taxi back from Happy Valley only to remember that he'd spent all his money on a good time and couldn't pay his fare. Not in cash, anyway. The cabby was a big hairy bloke who insisted on payment of a different kind and wouldn't take no for an answer. Ouch!!!


----------



## Johnny Walker (Mar 27, 2010)

ninabaker said:


> I cannot remember much detail but I certainly visited there on one or other of the BP Tankers I was on. The town looked pretty enough but the tanker berth was no more hospitable than a jetty up the Gulf and nowhere really to go a shore.
> 
> N


 Having spent a bit of time on shell tankers in the early seventies, one in particular that I remember because I joined her in Curacao 3/71 which at the time was her home port and left her about 6 months later in Seattle was the Acavus If my memory serves me well,every cargo we loaded was in the three tanker areas in Curacao either Willemstad,Caracas Bay or Bullen Bay each port had a different function either in refining or bunkering processes . Both Caracas and Bullen bays were boring but Willemstad was not that much different from the majority of the Caribbean Island capitals. A day/night run ashore was enough and the majority of the seamen would end up in Happy Valley (Campo Allegro) For the dubious delights of women or alcohol or gambling or all three. Over the next twenty odd years at sea I visited Willemstad several times and saw the place grow into a not dissimilar cruise port with all that casino, tourist tat at the same rate as a lot of other Islands.
Nina I have digressed here but I wonder if it was actually Willemstad that your B.P ship was in and not Bullen or Caracas Bays.


----------



## ninabaker (May 4, 2012)

Johnny Walker said:


> Nina I have digressed here but I wonder if it was actually Willemstad that your B.P ship was in and not Bullen or Caracas Bays.


Good point, JW. I am not sure, myself! I may have some photies somewhere in the archives, perhaps they will shed light if I can find them.

N


----------



## Gijsha (Mar 2, 2015)

Do you mean the floating bridge? And are you looking for a picture of the bridge or of a tanker passing the bridge? See http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/galle...o/1167882/title/willemstad-2c-curacao/cat/505


----------



## Ken Wood (Sep 6, 2006)

Curaçao was home from home for me, and many others who sailed with Shell. It was always "Curaçao for orders". Unfortunately this also applied to the ship's mail. Often it would take two or three months for the mail to catch up if orders changed.


----------

